
Open Source Eats Patents - amortize
https://sujithjay.com/open-source-eats-patents/
======
amortize
Demsetz' Theory as a framework for the economics of open source was first used
in 'Coase’s Penguin, or, Linux and The Nature of the Firm' by Yochai Benkler.

